

Real estate site has all kinds of info - Do-it-yourself feature allows users to add data they want - ordersup
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/07/17/BUGOSR1F1H1.DTL&type=tech

======
Tichy
I have also been interested in creating a mashup about renting and buying
houses, on a smaller scale, though (basically because I also need it for
myself).

I wonder about the legalities of creating mashups, though - is it legal to
just pull information from Craigslist and other pages? I wouldn't mind
forwarding my users to the pages I pulled the information from for closing the
deal, but it still seems difficult legally.

~~~
ordersup
well, if they offer the api or rss feeds like CL does... i don't see why not.
:) <http://www.housingmaps.com/> does it :)

